# meine Lieblingsplätze in Köln



## elroy

Eine deutsche Muttersprachlerin, in einem Video:

_Hallo Leute! Wir sind heute in Köln. Ich habe hier einige Jahre gelebt und werde diese schöne Stadt in genau einer Woche verlassen. Daher dachte ich, zeig' ich euch mal, welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind, was ich hier gerne mache, und nehm' euch mal mit durch Köln. Los geht's! _

Ist das echt idiomatisch? Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass man hier von "Plätzen" sprechen kann. Vielleicht "Orte" oder "Stadtteile", aber "Plätze"? Das klingt mir nach englischem Einfluss. Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Das klingt mir nach englischem Einfluss. Wie seht Ihr das?


Kann gut sein. Ist aber relativ praktisch, da "Orte" auch "Ortschaften" bedeuten kann und "Stadtteile" zu groß sind. Ich hätte vielleicht gesagt: meine Lieblingsecken und -winkel.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> "Orte"


Natürlich verwende ich auch Ort, wenn ich dann an einem bestimmten Punkt der Stadt stehe und erzähle: Und an diesem Ort ist mir folgende Geschichte passiert ... Oder: Dieser Ort hat einen ganz bestimmten Zauber ... Oder: Dieser geschichtsträchtige Ort ist der XYZ -Platz, berühmt für ...


----------



## Frieder

Ich finde _Lieblingsplätze _in diesem Zusammenhang unauffällig. Man könnte vielleicht auch noch von _Lieblingsecken _sprechen. _Lieblingsorte _klingt dagegen ziemlich steif.


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> meine Lieblingsecken und -winkel


Vielleicht auch _meine Lieblingsstellen._



elroy said:


> welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind,


Es müsste mMn 'welches' heißen (Frage: welche*s* sind deine Lieblingsplätze?)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Lieblingsplätze


Ich finde das auch vollkommen, wie Frieder sagte, _unauffällig_. _Plätze_ umfasst hier viele Dinge, einzelne "spots" wie Straßenecken oder Häuser, öffentliche Plätze oder ganze Stadtteile. Es eignet sich gut, um eine sehr inklusive Aussage zu machen.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Es müsste mMn 'welches' heißen (Frage: welche*s* sind deine Lieblingsplätze?)


Das glaube ich nicht. Es bezieht sich doch auf "die Plätze"? Also Plural? Welche Plätze sind deine Lieblingsplätze. Oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind





bearded said:


> Es müsste mMn 'welches' heißen (Frage: welche*s* sind deine Lieblingsplätze?)


Ja, das würde ich auch bevorzugen. »Welche« im Plural ist zwar auch nicht falsch, aber mein idiomatisches Unbehagen bei dieser Kombination rührt genau daher! Im Plural suggeriert »welche« in Kombination mit »Lieblingsplätze«, man habe bereits eine Liste von Kölner »Plätzen« zur Auswahl als »Lieblingsplätze« im Kopf, die tatsächliche Plätze im Sinne von eng. »square« sind und den Ausdruck im Namen tragen, also etwa _Apellhofplatz_, _Chlodwigplatz_, _Ebertplatz_, _Friesenplatz_, _Rudolfplatz_, _Wiener Platz_ etc.


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> Welche Plätze sind deine Lieblingsplätze


a) Die Frage mit dieser Wortstellung ist bestimmt richtig.  Ebenso richtig wäre mMn b)''welches sind deine Lieblingsplätze?'' - und die indirekte Frage ''(ich zeige euch),welches meine Lieblingsplätze sind'' ist sozusagen nur eine indirekte Umschreibung von b).  Anders wäre es mit der Frage ''Welche Lieblingsplätze hast du?''.

Dass ein Neutrum des Singularpronomens bei solchen Fragen angewandt wird, die sich mit dem Verb 'sein'  auf Pluralgegenstände beziehen, ist meines Wissens in der deutschen Grammatik die Regel.
_Was/welches sind die Lieblingsspielzeuge des Kindes? Was/welches sind deine Lieblingsspeisen?_


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Dass ein Neutrum im Singular bei solchen Fragen angewandt wird, die sich mit dem Verb 'sein' auf Pluralgegenstände beziehen, ist meines Wissens in der deutschen Grammatik die Regel.



Genau so ist es!



Alemanita said:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es bezieht sich doch auf "die Plätze"? Also Plural? Welche Plätze sind deine Lieblingsplätze. Oder?



Ich denke, du denkst hier zu spanisch:

_¿Cuáles son tus lugares favoritos?_​


			
				duden.de said:
			
		

> Wenn das Nomen nicht direkt folgt, wird in der Regel _welches_ als Fragepronomen verwendet – unabhängig davon, ob man nach einem Neutrum, einem Femininum oder einem Maskulinum fragt. Auch der Numerus spielt keine Rolle. So kann man fragen: _Welches sind die beliebtesten Kaninchenrassen? Welches ist der Hauptgrund, sich ein Kaninchen zuzulegen?_
> 
> Die Form_ welche _wird hingegen nur selten gebraucht, und zwar dann, wenn das Bezugswort im gleichen Satz gar nicht genannt ist: _Ich möchte Futterpflanzen für meine Kaninchen anbauen. Welche sind besonders anspruchslos?_



Duden | Welche Form ist richtig: „welche“, „welchen “oder „welches“?


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Eine deutsche Muttersprachlerin, in einem Video:
> 
> _Hallo Leute! Wir sind heute in Köln. Ich habe hier einige Jahre gelebt und werde diese schöne Stadt in genau einer Woche verlassen. Daher dachte ich, zeig' ich euch mal, welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind, was ich hier gerne mache, und nehm' euch mal mit durch Köln. Los geht's! _
> 
> Ist das echt idiomatisch? Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass man hier von "Plätzen" sprechen kann. Vielleicht "Orte" oder "Stadtteile", aber "Plätze"? Das klingt mir nach englischem Einfluss. Wie seht Ihr das?


Ich glaube, ich würde auch von "Plätzen" sprechen, weil das viel mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnet: Nicht nur Stadtteile, sondern vielleicht nur eine bestimmte Straßenecke mit schönem Blick auf ein Jugendstilhaus, ein bestimmtes Café, sogar ein bestimmter Sitzplatz in dem Café... 

Wenn jemand mich im Video zu seinen "Lieblingsplätzen" mitnehmen möchte, bin ich interessierter als bei "Orten" oder "Ecken" etc, weil ich etwas Persönlicheres erwarte.


----------



## elroy

Uns DaF-Lernenden wird ständig eingeprägt, dass "Platz" und "place" in den allermeisten Fällen falsche Freunde seien, gerade wenn es um "place" i.S.v. "location" gehe. Das scheint wieder eine zu große Verallgemeinerung zu sein.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ich glaube, ich würde auch von "Plätzen" sprechen, weil das viel mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnet: Nicht nur Stadtteile, sondern vielleicht nur eine bestimmte Straßenecke mit schönem Blick auf ein Jugendstilhaus, ein bestimmtes Café, sogar ein bestimmter Sitzplatz in dem Café...
> 
> Wenn jemand mich im Video zu seinen "Lieblingsplätzen" mitnehmen möchte, bin ich interessierter als bei "Orten" oder "Ecken" etc, weil ich etwas Persönlicheres erwarte.


Ja genau. _Plätze_ ist inklusiver und facettenreicher. Und das ist es wahrscheinlich auch, was ausgedrückt werden soll.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Uns DaF-Lernenden wird ständig eingeprägt, dass "Platz" und "place" in den allermeisten Fällen falsche Freunde seien, gerade wenn es um "place" i.S.v. "location" gehe. Das scheint wieder eine allzu große Verallgemeinerung zu sein.


Ja, glaube ich auch. Viele dieser Regeln sind übervorsichtig. Weil es Fälle gibt, in denen es falsche Freunde sind (z.b.: _Let's go to my place_: Hier wäre _Platz_ absolut falsch), wird pauschal vor einer Gleichsetzung gewarnt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> Ich glaube, ich würde auch von "Plätzen" sprechen


Würdest du denn auch sagen:

_Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze?_​
Ich meine, dann sind eher solche »Plätze« gemeint, die »Platz« auch im Namen tragen oder tatsächlich einer sind, wie etwa der berühmte _Maidan_ in Kiew, was aber auch nichts anderes als »Platz« heißt.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme Dir zu: "... welches meine Lieblingsplätze sind" würde ich sagen.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Dass ein Neutrum des Singularpronomens bei solchen Fragen angewandt wird, die sich mit dem Verb 'sein' auf Pluralgegenstände beziehen, ist meines Wissens in der deutschen Grammatik die Regel.


Das wusste ich in der Tat nicht.


Gernot Back said:


> Ich denke, du denkst hier zu spanisch:
> 
> _¿Cuáles son tus lugares favoritos?_


Wahrscheinlich! Gut kombiniert, Gernot. Danke.


----------



## berndf

Ich halte beides für möglich und auch nicht vollkommen gleichbedeutend. Ich würde _*welches*_ benutzen, wenn die Anzahl für die Satzaussage irrelevant ist oder es sich um einen kollektiven Plural handelt, also wenn ich die Gesamtheit der Plätze als Einheit beschreiben will, die ein Gesamtbild abgeben.

_*Welche*_ würde ich dann verwenden, wenn es für die Satzaussage wesentlich ist, dass es sich um mehrere und eigenständige Plätze handelt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde fragen: "Was sind deine Lieblingsplätze?"
Platz nicht im Sinne von Straßenplan, sondern von Ort,/Stelle/Ecke, etc., es sei denn in speziellem Kontext.
Es kann ein Park, eine Bank, eine Wiese und vieles andere sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Würdest du denn auch sagen:
> 
> _Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze?_​
> Ich meine, dann sind eher solche »Plätze« gemeint, die »Platz« auch im Namen tragen oder tatsächlich einer sind, wie etwa der berühmte _Maidan_ in Kiew, was aber auch nichts anderes als »Platz« heißt.


Die sind eine kleine Teilmenge. Ich mag mehr kleinere Plätze. Zum Beispiel die Wiese hinterm Haus.

Ohne Kontext geht es nicht spezieller.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Uns DaF-Lernenden wird ständig eingeprägt, dass "Platz" und "place" in den allermeisten Fällen falsche Freunde seien, gerade wenn es um "place" i.S.v. "location" gehe. Das scheint wieder eine zu große Verallgemeinerung zu sein.



Das stimmt schon in 99% der Fälle, nur hier gerade mal nicht. 

Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Würdest du denn auch sagen:
> _Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze?..._Dann sind eher solche Plätze gemeint, die 'Platz' auch im Namen tragen._.._


Wieso soll die Grammatikregel (vgl. Dein Zitat aus dem Duden, oben) nicht mehr gelten, wenn Platz _square_ bedeutet?
Ist es denkbar, dass sich zusammen mit der Bedeutung auch die Grammatik ändert?

Ich würde _Which are your favourite squares in Cologne _immer noch mit ''Welches sind deine Lieblingsplätze in Köln'' übersetzen. Mein Gegenüber würde - aufgrund der Zweideutigkeit - mit Recht fragen können: ''Was meinst du mit 'Plätze'?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Wieso soll die Grammatikregel (vgl. Dein Zitat aus dem Duden, oben) nicht mehr gelten, wenn Platz _square_ bedeutet?
> Ist es denkbar, dass sich zusammen mit der Bedeutung auch die Grammatik ändert?
> 
> Ich würde _Which are your favourite squares in Cologne _immer noch mit ''Welches sind deine Lieblingsplätze in Köln'' übersetzen. Mein Gegenüber würde - aufgrund der Zweideutigkeit - mit Recht fragen können: ''Was meinst du mit 'Plätze'?


Meine Erklärung in #18 passt hier doch recht gut.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Meine Erklärung in #18..


Die habe ich gelesen aber auch nicht sehr überzeugend gefunden, sorry. In der Grammatik wird die von Dir erwähnte Unterscheidung offensichtlich nicht in Betracht gezogen.. Einzige Ausnahme:


> Die Form_ welche _wird hingegen nur selten gebraucht, *und zwar dann,* wenn das Bezugswort im gleichen Satz gar nicht genannt ist: _Ich möchte Futterpflanzen für meine Kaninchen anbauen. Welche sind besonders anspruchslos?_


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> Meine Erklärung in #18 passt hier doch recht gut.





bearded said:


> Die habe ich gelesen aber auch nicht sehr überzeugend gefunden


Naja, dann hast du jetzt einen Grund, sie doch etwas ernster zu nehmen.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Wieso soll die Grammatikregel (vgl. Dein Zitat aus dem Duden, oben) nicht mehr gelten, wenn Platz _square_ bedeutet?
> Ist es denkbar, dass sich zusammen mit der Bedeutung auch die Grammatik ändert?


In der Dudenregel wird ja auch Folgendes gesagt:


> Die Form_ welche _wird hingegen nur selten gebraucht, und zwar dann, wenn das Bezugswort im gleichen Satz gar nicht genannt ist: _Ich möchte Futterpflanzen für meine Kaninchen anbauen. Welche sind besonders anspruchslos?_


Anders ausgedrückt: Wenn ich „welche“ im Plural benutze, dann muss zwar nicht im selben Satz, aber zumindest indirekt im vorausgehenden Kontext auch schon ein Bezugswort erwähnt worden sein. Das Fragewort „welch~“ korrespondiert ja mit dem bestimmten Artikel, während das Fragewort  „was für ein~“ mit dem unbestimmten Artikel korrespondiert. Mit dem bestimmten Artikel werden unter anderem auch indirekte (assoziative) Anaphern gebildet. So ist das hier auch mit „welch~“, wenn man nicht die Form „welches“ im Neutrum Singular benutzt, die als einzige ergebnisoffen, weil genus- und numerusneutral interpretiert werden kann.


bearded said:


> Ich würde _Which are your favourite squares in Cologne _immer noch mit ''Welches sind deine Lieblingsplätze in Köln'' übersetzen. Mein Gegenüber würde - aufgrund der Zweideutigkeit - mit Recht fragen können: ''Was meinst du mit 'Plätze'?



Im folgenden Kontext hättest du diese Zweideutigkeit nicht:
​_Viele Kölner Plätze sind an den Stellen entstanden, an denen früher __Stadttore__ standen bzw. auch heute noch stehen. Welche sind das? Nenne mindestens fünf!_​


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Man kann doch nicht sicher sein, auf welches Objekt eine ''assoziative Anapher'' bezogen wird. Auf diesem Wege könnte man jedes Mal 'welche' anstatt 'welches'  - oder umgekehrt -rechtfertigen. Wann sollen die _squares_ denn überwiegen?


Hier:



Gernot Back said:


> So ist das hier auch mit „welch~“, wenn man nicht die Form „welches“ im Neutrum Singular benutzt, die als einzige ergebnisoffen, weil genus- und numerusneutral interpretiert werden kann.


Das läuft in etwa auf das hinaus, was ich dir auch erzählt habe. Die Frage ist eine semantische oder pragmatische und keine grammatische. Die Grammatik alleine sagt uns nur, dass beides möglich ist. Die hilft dir hier nicht weiter.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Die Grammatik sagt uns nur, dass beides möglich ist.


Genau, und die Muttersprachler hier sagen uns, was welche Option für sie in der Regel suggeriert. Solche wertvollen Nuancen werden selten bis nie von Grammatikwerken abgedeckt.

Die Unterscheidung „konkrete Anzahl an Plätzen“ vs. „Plätze im allgemeinen“ ist gut nachvollziehbar. Was ich sehr interessant finde, ist, dass der/die Muttersprachler/in bei ersterem dazu tendiert, an „squares“ und nicht „places“ zu denken!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind


Kurz von mir dazu:

_"Lieblingsplätze"_ passt hier sehr gut und ist wirklich komplett unauffällig.

Aber _"welche"_ klingt für mich schräg, wenn auch nicht falsch. Ich hätte wohl alltagssprachlich auf jeden Fall "was" gesagt, aber "welches" klingt auch gut.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Genau, und die Muttersprachler hier sagen uns, was welche Option für die in der Regel suggeriert. Solche wertvollen Nuancen werden selten bis nie von Grammatikwerken abgedeckt.


Vollkommen spontan hätte ich gesagt:
1. "Welches sind deine Lieblingsplätze?"​Erst durch Nachdenken käme ich auf:
2."Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze?"​(Aus Gründen der Kongruenz.)

Ich denke, bei 2. liegt es daran, dass das Bezugswort erst hinten kommt.
Bei 1. liegt es eher daran, dass ich die Lieblingsplätze als Einheit, also als eine Menge bzw. Gruppe betrachte.



Kajjo said:


> Kurz von mir dazu:
> 
> ...
> Ich hätte wohl alltagssprachlich auf jeden Fall "was" gesagt, aber "welches" klingt auch gut.


Ich hätte ebenfalls "was" gesagt, oder auch spontan "welches". Bei "Welche" hätte ich über eine Regel nachdenken müssen. Möglich wäre es aber ebenfalls. Insbesondere, wenn schon ein Bezug da wäre.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Mit dem bestimmten Artikel werden unter anderem auch indirekte (assoziative) Anaphern gebildet. So ist das hier auch mit „welch~“....


Sollte Dich jemand fragen: ''Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze in Köln?'' so würdest Du denn auf Anhieb (mit Rücksicht auf ''indirekte Anaphern'') verstehen, ob die Person von _squares_ oder allgemein von Stellen/Orten spricht?


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Sollte Dich jemand fragen: ''Welche sind deine Lieblingsplätze in Köln?'' so würdest Du denn auf Anhieb (mit Rücksicht auf ''indirekte Anaphern'') verstehen, ob die Person von _squares_ oder allgemein von Stellen/Orten spricht?


(Ich erlaube mir zu antworten, obschon die Frage an Gernot gerichtet ist.)
Ich würde mich fragen, worauf sich "welche" bezieht. Dann würde ich vielleicht annehmen, dass eigentlich "welches" (bzw. "was") statt "welche" gemeint war. Oder dass die fragende Person überzeugt ist, dass ich mehrere Lieblingsplätze habe, nicht nur einen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich annehmen würde, dass "Plätze" im Sinn von "squares" gemeint sind. Es sei denn, diese wurden schon vorher erwähnt.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Eine deutsche Muttersprachlerin, in einem Video:
> 
> _Hallo Leute! Wir sind heute in Köln. Ich habe hier einige Jahre gelebt und werde diese schöne Stadt in genau einer Woche verlassen. Daher dachte ich, zeig' ich euch mal, welche meine *Lieblingsplätze* in Köln sind, was ich hier gerne mache, und nehm' euch mal mit durch Köln. Los geht's! _
> 
> Ist das echt idiomatisch? Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass man hier von "Plätzen" sprechen kann. Vielleicht "Orte" oder "Stadtteile", aber "Plätze"? Das klingt mir nach englischem Einfluss. Wie seht Ihr das?


Ich hatte mich an eine Wendung erinnert: "Der liebste Platz".
Und eine Parodie von Brecht.

Der liebste Platz - man findet das Volkslied:
Die Rasenbank am Elterngrab ⋆ Volkslieder-Archiv


> Der liebste Platz, den ich auf Erden hab
> Das ist die Rasenbank am Elterngrab



Brecht parodierte:
(DOC) Bertolt Brecht - Orges Gesang - DOKUMEN.TIPS


> Orge sagte mir: 1 Der liebste Ort, den er auf Erden hab` Sei nicht die Rasenbank am Elterngrab. 2 Orge sagte mir: Der liebste Ort Auf Erden war immer der Abort.



Erwähnt habe ich das, weil hier ganz klar für Brecht "Platz" und "Ort" das Gleiche bedeuten.

Ich hätte an solche Sachen gedacht, weniger an Plätze im Straßenverkehr (z.B. Postplatz, Platz der Einheit und ähnliche in Dresden), zumindest wenn kein Kontext es ausschließt. Ort, Stelle, Winkel, Aussichtspunkt, kleine Brücke über einem Bach, Parkbank, ein bestimmter Birnbaum etc.

Der entscheidende Punkt ist hier: "Lieblingsplatz, liebster Platz".


Kontext ist entscheidend.


Gernot Back said:


> Im folgenden Kontext hättest du diese Zweideutigkeit nicht:
> _Viele Kölner Plätze sind an den Stellen entstanden, an denen früher __Stadttore__ standen bzw. auch heute noch stehen. Welche sind das? Nenne mindestens fünf!_


 Genau.


----------

